# new approach with cal training me......



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well a big thanks to cal today for the training sesh and also having the patience to answer all my questions, very good to see a different approach to what i had been doing. Im going to stick with him for the next few months and then he is going to do a few one off days to monitor my form and progress. Got some sound advice on form, breathing, diet and realistic goals, and i have to say made me feel welcome straight away. Being very aware of my fat gut has kept me locked away training in my garage for the last 7 months, i feel i can move forward greatly now stealing his knowledge!

on my side of things all can do is stick to my new diet plan, and give my all in his weight sessions, hopefully i wont let him down, im a pretty stubborn fukcer lol. so once again a big thanks cal, stick with me fella, i will do my best and keep a progress journal to see what happens.

by the way im glad the dog didnt eat me.....

all the best, flint.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

If you follow all Cal's advice, he'll definitely get you to your goal. He's worked wonders for me already in just under 4 months and I can't praise him highly enough - he's a great trainer 

Depending on when you train, we might cross paths. Enjoy your training and good luck with it all.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

WARRIOR!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

MichelleD said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you follow all Cal's advice, he'll definitely get you to your goal. He's worked wonders for me already in just under 4 months and I can't praise him highly enough - he's a great trainer
> 
> Depending on when you train, we might cross paths. Enjoy your training and good luck with it all.


thanks ms.ripped!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

flint said:


> well a big thanks to cal today for the training sesh and also having the patience to answer all my questions, very good to see a different approach to what i had been doing. Im going to stick with him for the next few months and then he is going to do a few one off days to monitor my form and progress. Got some sound advice on form, breathing, diet and realistic goals, and i have to say made me feel welcome straight away. Being very aware of my fat gut has kept me locked away training in my garage for the last 7 months, i feel i can move forward greatly now stealing his knowledge!
> 
> on my side of things all can do is stick to my new diet plan, and give my all in his weight sessions, hopefully i wont let him down, im a pretty stubborn fukcer lol. so once again a big thanks cal, stick with me fella, i will do my best and keep a progress journal to see what happens.
> 
> ...


just breaking you in slowly, building up your trust..

its rohypnol in the coffee next time dude :becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> just breaking you in slowly, building up your trust..
> 
> its rohypnol in the coffee next time dude :becky:


ah yes i remember that one, or more to the point i dont


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Good on ya Flint, you will be surpassing them goals in now time. Knowledge and dedication you will smash it mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must say flints form on squats was excellent with a minor tweak as were the rest..

i think we dropped the weight about 20kg from his usual working weight which worked out perfectly for 2x10-12 reps and one rest pause set of 19 which i sprung on him lol

dude squats lower than any of my current clients too-parallel lol.. 

you should be pleased youve come so far on your own  (4 stone weight loss peeps with thick bones and some shape..)


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks cal, just got back from Asda with all the diet list for the next week ahead, now got to bleach out the blender lol. See you Thursday with my leather chaps and cowboy hat . Thanks again for your patience much appreciated fella.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well had my second sesh today with cal, i think it was pretty good, a few bits here and there on form but nothing major. actually went miles past what i have ever dead lifted alone today, i think cal has more confidence in me than i do lol. diet has been really good too and i feel less hungry or lethargic. will be interesting to see those goals getting smashed in the future.

thanks again fella, see you next week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m really pleasantly surprised how good your form is thruout and so far rock solid.

when the weights go up i can start being more helpful..

pleasure dude..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great thread. Stick to the diet dude and the rest will follow.

Might have to drive through for a session myself one day...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mi casa su casa dorsey dude..  even if you aint gonna have a smoke with me lol..

i gotta say flints deadlift weights are mainly due to his flexibility and co-ordination,ie technique altho he`s naturally got a lot of muscle and strength too which of course helps..

without the flexibilty and co-ordination, strength means nothing.

thats why i outdeadlift peeps 5 stone heavier than me and car pull quicker than the same dudes.

technique.

flint, i hope you`ll be getting some premium cardio in when deadlift sundays become car pull nites


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh btw its the second english muscle curry nite on monday matey, if the missus will let you out WTSHHHHHHH!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Great thread. Stick to the diet dude and the rest will follow.
> 
> Might have to drive through for a session myself one day...


Iv thought I wouldn't mind a session with cal but it's a bit of a trip. Need an excuse, well I do have some family in Norwich lol.

Car pulls sound fun lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

3hrs + for me so wont be happening anytime soon. Then there's all the B-roads and tractors to think of...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

obviously anyone who makes a journey can stay over..

spiderman cozzy on standyby..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes I can have the kettle on stand by people, I got room in my gym for a group training sesh if you all wanna pop over, 2 mins from the airport .....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll get the chopper on standby then flint


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm only in Chelmsford, probably about an hour away

Might pop up myself for a workout and a bit of constructed critism :wave:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel a 'group sesh' coming on!

How many could you handle in one go Cal??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

PS did you not get my PM the other day you ignorant c*nt??!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d love to drag the car pull rope out of the cobwebs and have an MC nite lol

find out who`s an interweb warrior or a real warrior lol

yanny compared to everyone else your just down the road bud.. 

if i had a sister i`m sure frank would cum too


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> PS did you not get my PM the other day you ignorant c*nt??!


soz bud replied..

i do get a few lol..

handle do a weights session? maybe 5 including me.. gets daft if not..

car pull at the "thunderdome" the more the merrier


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

4hr journey for me but probably quicker than the queues for the bench at the local gym


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol its fcuking typical how everyone i know online lives in cornwall, carslyle, grimbsy or scottyland..

flints only the second norfolk dude ive met or even come across..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

lol leave the helicopter at home i meant to give u a map bearing.... yes me n cal both live on adjacent fields sharing our rotivator and wearing wax jackets whilst shooting with the royals at sandringham. we also partake in the norfolk games, with several crowd pleasing events like cow towing, sheep squats and my personal favourite the chicken toss . joking aside easyish to get to us and could make a get together.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Musclechat group training session NOW that would be interesting....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the east is in the middle lol..

[email protected]&adjacent fields..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this place should be called northern & scottish muscle


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

norfolkbrawn.com .........


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oi, i'm bang in the middle...so everyone can just meet me here!


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes but cal has a smart car and I have an agricultural mtb ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i also have the 100m rope lol and a private carpark, we got some funny looks at "thunderdome 1" "the begining" at the homebase carpark lmao


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

I got a camcorder , I can see a sequel...... Beyond the thunderdome..... Men in mankinis


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

If you threw a muscle chat outing Cal I'm sure I could pop up for the day, would be fun and painful too I guess lol dunno if I want to be seen with a smart car lol guess its better to pull it than drive it lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the lil beast is good for sprints, but i wanna try some heavy stuf, something that is actually achievement to pull let alone complete the course let alone in a time..

we never got round to that last summer..

well we`re having an english muscle curry nite dave, great way to finish a car pull..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the lil beast is good for sprints, but i wanna try some heavy stuf, something that is actually achievement to pull let alone complete the course let alone in a time..

we never got round to that last summer..

well we`re having an english muscle curry nite dave, great way to finish a car pull..


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got a Grand Espace you can pull - that would be heavy!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've got a London taxi, 2 tons of s**t


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i was thinking of something cooler like a fully laden expedition landrover (the lara croft one)


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

So picky! :wink:


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

...i'd prefer your smart car! hah


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

cant you find a tractor to pull Cal must be loads near you lol.

Whens the curry night Cal? is there a low carb option lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i eat curries quite alot from tescos as it goes..

i just scrape the meat out out of the tub using as little sauce as possible altho still keeping it palatable then adding basmati rice.

i dotn actually see that as a bad meal..

me and mark_star went to the first EM curry nite and i thought i`d take a client/mate out as his husband/wife has been fcuking around on him, thought he needed a treat..

there was more interest in a curry nite than my car pull nites so he`s gonna be like a dog with 2 d1cks being surround by so much hetero muscle lmfao..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah bit of sauce is ok, sod it lots of sauce is ok now and again in my book.

Haha weights and a curry sounds like heaven. Keep me posted mate with a bit of notice I'll drag myself up your probably only about 100 odd miles away.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m sure if you make it up anytime we can pull some car dude..

the last time i saw a tractor was at a scrap yard..

its deep in the heart of naaarfolk, you go up this dirt track and either side for about 100m theres cars from the 1920`s onwards all rusting into the ground, you wouldnt beleive it till you saw it lol..

model t`s and alsorts, touch em and theyd disintergrate lol..

there was even an old london taxi there, v8`s slot straight into them and with a roof chop i think you`d have one bad ass mobile! lol yanny in his new bubble shaped one..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont know if its a placebo effect or what but i can feel a difference in my legs n chest already from a normal weeks training. i dont know if its a bit more rest, more intensity over less sets or better form / execution but i feel ready for tommorows session big time, bring it on along with some more p b`s ........


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well lesson 3 today and quite happy with my progress, added weight and reps to all the exercises over last weeks so thats good. also completed a fairly encouraging set of chins with no help from a trolley jack so well chuffed with that. only prob i had today was with my deads, im used to doing bent leg deads and now doing straight leg seems a bit strange for me. i feel like im doing a mix of the 2 now lol but cals patience is very good suprisingly. im getting progress very nicely in comparison to how i had almost stalled training on my own. looking forward to wednesdays sesh, wont be long before i can move some weight to be proud off ! so in summary thanks again for the moral support cal, and all the best people. flint.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

just finished another week with cal and im quite happy with my progress. im progressing with weight and/or reps every weeks as cal dictates and also most impotantly i can feel the target muscles working, and doms in them too. diet has been good with the exception of my littles boys birthday party night, cardio has been at least once a week but now im back to work from my week off, i am going to up that to twice a week, also going to pushbike to work to save the petrol.

from my point of view my form has defo improved over the last few weeks, so im getting ready to go it alone soon and carry on as ive been taught. hopefully i will team up for a sesh monthly with cal so its all good.

the whole experience has been confidence building for myself, a year ago i would have never trained in front of anyone else, so progress has been made there too.

now i have a list of goals for this year that i feel are within reach.......

200 kg partial dead 1rm

100 kg bench set of 8

150 kg squat set of 8

i know these may seem far fetched but i think with a solid year and what im currently doing they are achievable........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thing is bud i`m holding you back every workout still lol and youre still progressing..

if i unleashed you you`d increase on all exercises..

of course form would slip with in weeks again and you wouldnt be feeling every mm of ROM which is what i`m after for you and is obviously working..

keep your powder dry and humour me a few more weeks, till your forms like rock and we can start hunting down those figures.the 200 i predict in 6 months the 100 a year tops, squats.. thats a biggie i reckon, if i continue to do them i`m after 130kg and have given myself 2 years..

first deadlift goal i reckon is sldl for 10x150kg..

we `re on to hit that in this cycle.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well i got the 10 x 150 set of deads tonight with a breathing pause between each rep, considering 2 weeks ago it was my 1rm im over the moon! also got 170 1rm tonight and felt rock solid on it too, im quietly confident of adding to that next week by 5kg...... as my confidence grows i can feel my agression being unlocked too so defo more focus coming through. summer, body wax, tan here we go lol......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

fleg thanks buddy, cal has more faith in me than i have in me, i felt really awkward training infront of some of his other clients at first, tonight i thought fcuk it im going to get angry and give this bar some pain lol. really starting to get a boost from each lesson now. might even treat myself to some new clothes soon lol ......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Trained all week alone this last week as i been working 12hr shifts and impossible to team up with cal and his commitments, been pushing really hard, working explosive on the positive and slowly on the negative, attention to form has been anal to say the least, and i really been upsetting the wife for photos lol.

only difference i have done is deads as my cage has the lowest drop out at 18" from ground, cal seems to think i can work on that ok so next week its back to partial deads, instead of full from the floor.

having said that i still managed 3 working sets of 100kg x 10 reps so pleased with that.

also im adding biscuits (0.5kg) to every exercise every next workout as 1kg extra doesnt seem noticable, so will be pushing some respectable figures soon guys, bring it on.

So in summary, all lessons took on board, loving the iron still, this year i feel i can really get some progress.

all the best people, flint.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

chest n arms last night, also did 4 sets of calf raises, first time since the ankle injury, and to my relief took the full strain and full rom with no pain thank fcuk. just to make myself feel better i pushed past the point of failure with a few more pause rest reps, thought of cal prodding me with his stun gun, gave me a bit more of an edge. really pleased with my progress so far, im adding biscuits to every exercise each fresh week and still keeping good solid form. the confidence is growing fast people, may even treat myself to a new t shirt lol......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Gotta new training partner now, so hit it with him sat night, i have to say it was the most intense workout ive had since i started training in july, we just fcuking nailed it from start to finish, weights were quite evenly matched between us too which surprised me as he is a big old fella. amazing how it spurs you on having a spotter etc. im hoping to get cal when hes free to have a sesh at my place, i reckon it wil do him good to have a change of venue for an hour or two. so my plans are for the year ahead are mainly eating, bullets, 3 day split and cardio every morning before work, with a bit of luck no more injuries, i been fcuking lucky with a near miss so far. that 100kg bench is very near, i know i could do that now as a 1 rep but a set not quite, i can get 180 dead now 1 rep, prob get a set out rest pausing, and squatting 100kg for 12 x 4 sets, i reckon i could probably add another 10 / 20 kgs to that by doing 10 reps each set. well proud of that progress so far, my new training partner was surprised too, he couldnt get over the fact im 40 lol....... i say its the new 30 !


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

ok so its 1st of april and ive took some pics and measurements, as im starting the bullets in the morning and upping my training, also going to eat clean, been poor diet last 2 weeks to say the least. here are my measurements today, muscles tense but not warmed or exercised if that makes sense.

neck 16"

chest 45"

arms 17"

forearms 14"

natural waist 38"

jean size 34"

thigh/quad 24"

calfs 15 1/2 "

weight a heavy for me 14 1/2 stone, i normally sit at 14 stone. (i did say it had been a lax diet time, added to that no cardio thru fcuked ankle)

working weights sets :

bench 90 kg x 12 x 3

squat 100kg x 12 x 3

dead 150 kg x 12 x 3

milt press 45kg x 12 x 3

this is an honest log for where i am at today ist april, i will update with my progress as time goes on, and finally on 1sy july with my stats at that point to draw a comparison. i also attach some rather poor pics which i feel do not really reflect 9 months of fcuking hard graft, but as i said i have had a real bit of luck recovering from such a bad accident so quickly, 1/2 stone of fat will soon come off peeps !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, looking forward to these pics..

gonna say we discussed i think in txts about the kinda addition of a fourth set seemingly to most things..

i didnt think of it at the time but you could go for 15s maybe and do 3 sets if tens at the weight is easy, its just the bottom line is weight will go on for longer if you dont go to failure so early on..

however saying all that and i meant to say it before, i think if i`m blowing my own bugle a bit here you got a lot out of a few workouts with me.. which in turn i wasnt sure wtf i was gonna teach you when i found out your form was very good basically and not at all what i deem "MC average form" (ahem lol)

you know ive still barely had a day off since the last time i saw ya n meant to reply on here way back..

ok i`ll see you in a minute lol...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he`s bottled out of using the pics he`s taken cos theyre too bad lol..

im now gonna take some that let him at least looks like he trains 

see, we`re honest folks from naaarfolk..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

right think ive finally got this pic thing sorted, as for cal taking photos lol, 1 1/2 hours chatting about weights and i had to go home for being out to play to long, so no photo shoot, and the mrs sleeping on the sofa tonight. fcuking women......

anyhow im highly ashamed of my fat gut after adding on 1/2 stone of comfort injury eating so this is the best of a bad bunch of pics. enjoy people, i hang my head in shame ......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont think they are that bad lol !


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well things have moved on in the last week, lost my job, lost 1/2 stone of fat and met the essex dudes at cals. trained on sunday morning and tore it up big time, chest and arms. my new training bud is shaping up real well too, giving me a real morale boost to my training, and im pushing myself to the absolute limit every sesh.

on a bright side i have a full cupboard of "vitamins" to see me through untill july judgement day so its not all bad.

been looking for a job doing just about anything, i only need about £100 per week to keep the baliffs away lol so shouldnt be to hard (with luck).

ive been thinking of getting into security gigs at carrow road or the uea, they pay real good and with the summer season on the way who knows. on my c.v. im sending the pic of me yan n frank, im the big one on the left not the tiny geezer in the middle. n e how the gym is getting me thru, i just gotta tame the mrs now ff sake as she is about to kill me for the sh1te we are in ..........


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You SIA badged then dude?


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i will be by the end of the month fella.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I know bundles of companies locally as well as further afield but can't think of any over your way off the top of my head.

You considering door work or most likely sticking to events/stewarding etc?


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

mate anything i can get really, im booked in for a 3 day course to get my badge then im ready to roll, just need my raybans n stab vest lol. i just hope i aint wasting more money getting the course, when we got bills to pay/avoid/give up on.....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Course is a necessity unfortunately and money well spent providing you can source regular work. Just don't get roped into spending dough on equipment etc that isn't needed.

Doors can be difficult to get without having an in or a decent amount of prior experience. Events/stewarding are probably your best bet to gain some experience, especially with the summer season now approaching. It's just a case of asking around and putting yourself out there really.

The main problem with the industry is the pay scale. It should be £12-15ph at a very minimum for the risks being taken but with the amount of 'I am jobs' and kids barely out of school all prepared to do it for minimum wage it makes those kind of figures a thing of the past.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ps if things are sh*te money wise get down to CAB asap, they're worth heir weight in gold if you've got creditors etc.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheers bud I will do that.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

chest day today, dont know how long it takes to notice any effect on the bullets, or even what to expext but im wading through the pints of water and donated milk thistle lol. also been eating loadsa good stuff, fcuking cal has me hooked on mushy peas now too, im suprised i aint peeing lumps!

got a bit of pain in me elbows last few days which is annoying, just in the seam between yer bicep and forearm like the hinge bit, will see what happens with that too, old age probably.

other than that all good really, working weights are still going up every week as per cals lecture.

form is still pretty good i m o and with luck i should be able to fill out a t shirt nicely by july lol.

my compound working weights at the moment are now : bench 100 x 8 x 3

squat 110 x 12 x 3

milt press 50 x 12 x 3

dead full 80 x 12 x 3 or partials 150 x 12 x 3 i been preferring partials tbh but just thought i would have a change last week.

as we come up to july i will have been training a full year at that point, it will be good to get my photos done at that point and look against last years starting photos, i may charge for laminated copies lol..........

p.s. if anyone has a job going etc ......... ( interview fri eve) pinkies crossed.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just make sure the last rep of each set of 3 is like an out of body experience bud..

i know at times you feel you got extra sets n stuff, anything extra left over, pop a few extra out..

keep your powder dry and only do this on last set and you`ll set yourself up to gain long into the cycle..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well done back today and hit a new p b guys.....

wait for it

partial dead from the cage stops @ ......................... 190kg preceeded with 3 x 10 x 160kg . whos a happy little norfolk stud muffin now then hey ......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great partials mate well done. Sorry if you have already answered but what's your reasons for doing partials ?


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i do partials most of the time from the cage drop outs, i do however change things every so often and do them from the floor, i went to cal for some time perfecting my form so i could go heavier with less risk of injury etc.......

i was only lifting around 80 kg when i went to him in jan this year so im well pleased with the progression.

next target 195 then the biggie milestone lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye well done mate that's brilliant progress


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks, thats good of you to say. i think im going to have to search e bay for some more discs soon lol.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well done bud. I am happy for you mate It good to see


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ha ha that's always a good sign. What's your lifting like from the floor


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

120kg x 10 x 3 working sets, never tried a 1rm on this...... i never ever attempted 1rms on anything untill bleedin cal got me hooked on an ego boost lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol I'd be interested to try partials see what I could get.thats the trouble when you get an ego boost you don't want to stop lol. You using a trap bar or oly


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance lads, are partials lifted off box or not lifted as high? Keep seeing it mentioned...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm lol these arent for the ego theyre for long term back life 

they just happen to flatter the ego, but i`m sure thats what you meant..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

from a box phil or in a cage or using high handles


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers cal! Sorry for clogging journal up flint!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thought cal may pop up at some point lmao


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well done Flinty boy, great lift.

How high off the floor would you say they are? I did some for the first time yesterday at knee height, took a lot of getting used to though after using trap bar for so long.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

The bar is 16 inches from the floor in its static position, just a shade under yer knees bud, when I go thru the 200 the whole fcuking street will know about it lol !


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

1 hour of cardio this morning, then back n arms this afternoon, i have to say im fcuked. felt really tired all day as havent been sleeping well, to top all this off my left nut is hurting like a cnut ,probably a tweek thru over doing things. im gonig to rest for 2 days now and heal up a bit then get back into things. by the way, weighed myself @ the sports centre and im up to 15 stone fer fcuks sake, thats a 3/4 stone increase in 2 weeks. mind you i would expect a lot of that is water but even so my shoulders and arms are looking pretty lol.

managed the 1rm of 190 on dead again but felt really tired so didnt bother trying to better this, and one more thing while im grumping like a miserable cnut, someone give me a fcuking job. (please)

thankyou lol ........


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well just an update to my working set weights, im back on the t`s and back to a better diet again after a few weeks of moping around.

bench 100kg

dead 170kg

mill press 60kg

squat 110kg

theres defo room for more to come in the above, but im trying not to get injured again and fcuk it all up.

i seem to have so much more time on my hands now, im getting a dab hand at the tasimo machine lol.....

i still havent broke the 200kg dead but my training partner did it on sunday, thats the first time he has outlifted me, i am a bad loser too ........... but i will be back in front after another week of the t`s , if not wheres the pins .............


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good compounds there mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done bud, maybe you could get round on a sunday evening and train with me for free..

see if we cant get you over that barrier..

doesnt like like i`m gonna get out to yours any time now 

havent had a chance to do anything for months now..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

back day today and 1rm 190kg partial dead again, didnt have anything left to give after my working sets, surpised that went up as easy as it did tbh. next week im gonna crack 195kg for sure, listen out for the cheers peeps........


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why not go for 191?


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe, its closer to 200 ain't it bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Progression hasn't cal taught you anything ? Lmao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

particularly as i tried exactly the same thing with same numbers lol..

tbh i think might he might get it, he`s a strong dude, but if he does get it he`ll plateau heavily very soon after, better to keep nudging it up.. :wink:


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Cal tought me loads but I'm a stubborn cnut lol . I really thought the extra 5kg would have gone up but I was already spent . Next week the biscuit plates are coming out .


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well its monday 28th and today on my back sesh i did the 200kg 1rm from the cage. i want to thank my friends, family, trainer lol........ felt really good this morning started with partial deads, 2x wu then 1x10 150 2x10 170 then irm`s all the way up to 200. in 5kg stages.

seated rows followed by lat pulldowns finished off nicely. all is good in mr flintys world this morning lol .

another few more weeks and i will have been training for a year so comparison piccys on the way if cal can stop talking for 5 mins and actually take the damn things lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done bud,

youre txt woke me up lol..

however please take on board now..



> but if he does get it he`ll plateau heavily very soon after, better to keep nudging it up..


youve had the last of your big jumps unless form suddenly improves and im not sure where it could to any really significant degree..

now get your small plates out bud.. :wink:

new goal beating my 221kg..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

1 kg biscuit plates at the ready for next week bud .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m gonna suggest 0.5kgs dude..

1 each side, 1kg a week..

21 weeks and you`ll equal me..

try it your way and see if you can take me in 22 lol


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

fcuk me it took me since january to get this far, im in no rush, 1/2kg plates at the ready bud xxxx


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well it was chest n arms day again today and i have to say i felt strong. [email protected] fcuk me it was a feather today for some strange reason. pumped out a few 110kg at the end like a machine. its all good at this end people, looks like i may have found a job too, fingers crossed. will pop in to see cal next week and maybe tie up a sunday sesh with him if he has room, we live 5 mins away but there is never enough time in the day lol. take care everyone, flint.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you did 4x12x100kg for bench????????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

u about later today?

i might be free for a visit to you for a change..


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

i gotta get michelle from work this afternoon, im about wed or any evening this week bud.

i dunno whats going on today but i was stronger than i have ever been. had a full 12 hours sleep last night, been on the bullets about 3 weeks now i think, diet is just average imo just felt really on fire. my training partner couldnt understand what was going on either. what with that and the pb on back day its really coming on strong recently. i should imagine not slogging my guts out for 12 hours a day stressed to fcuk helps a bit too .......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well im still alive and well i think, just got back in the gym today after a serious set back fcuking up my shoulder cuff.

did cardio first as doc said i need to be hyper warmed up bla bla bla, then did some chest afterwards, light weights only just to get back into it, 4x20 flat 4x15 inc, 4x10 dec. just getting back to it this week really, didnt help having the daddy of all hangovers from the base party last night but whatta ya going to do hey.

im going in for an hour tomoz, going to do 30 cardio and 30 back, not much else to do with my spare time while im on base so im gonna go 5 days a week to kill the time.

so this is my new routine for the time being starting with solid cardio every sesh: .....

30 cardio + chest

30 cardio + back

30 cardio + legs

30 cardio + arms

30 cardio + shoulders.

maximum rest from chest to shoulders and it kills off a week nicely etc.

going to work on sets of 20 with lighter weights as doc said i will be spasticated if i go back to heavy lifting too soon bla bla bla, i did get some good painkillers for free as no nhs bills out here lol.

anyway hope you are all well, happy new year to one and all, and no im not bringing duty free gear through customs !!!!!


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well i did my first week and survived better than i thought i would. each day i increased my rowing, now getting 6000m in 30 mins, i dont know if thats good but im sweating like a fool by the time i move onto the weights. ive always been a lazy sod with cardio so im pleasently surprised at how im enjoying it.

the weights have been good too with hardly any niggles from my shoulder so all good so far.

im going to stick with this routine untill end of feb and see how i feel when i come home for leave etc........


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

on week 3 now of a different routine for me and im seeing a change in my strength for the better. im still nailing 30 mins hard rowing first thing in the morning followed by 30 mins of weights. week 1 was a struggle with the weights after the cardio but now i am getting nearer my normal lifts. dropping the muffin top off nicely too. slight niggle in the shoulder on inc bench when i was setting up to each set but other than that well pleased. 6 weeks to go for my leave and i am hoping for the best t shirts to come out of retirement by then lol........


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Is Cal still training you?


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

no mate im in the middle east now working on a base. we gotta a pretty good gym here and not much else to do with spare time so im making the most of the down time.

im probably over training but its more to pass the time away quicker etc .

hope you doing ok.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad everything is going okay and you're training regularly

I'm still training when I can, more maintenance at the moment!


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

10000 m on the rower today then 12 sets chest. im still training 5 days a week and getting on well with it. lost 6 kg of flab that i put on while i was injured, and no real issues from the shoulder apart from aches really.

shoulders arms and legs are leaning up again so its nice to see some results from the toil.

hoping to be back at 85 kg by end of feb when i fly home............


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

another week over with, 10,000 m a day on rower followed by 30 mins weights. chest back legs arms shoulders 2 days off. pretty good going for a 41 year old, smoking the teenagers in the gym daily who do 5 star jumps, 10 sets bicep curls then go back to their rooms etc.

i am noticing how much longer it takes me to sweat like a fool campared to the start of the month so some good must be happening health wise too.

manage to get a tub of protein smuggled through the base too so will have a shake each day to add to the current bland menu, when i get back to dubai i will load some photos im almost proud of.....

i wish i had done more cardio when i was younger, i could have been even more rambo ish lol. nevermind, there is no future in the past etc.

in march i am looking for a bit of help rubber flooring and mirror panelling the gym out, any offers will be rewarded with a meal if there are any takers.......


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Love that saying No future in the past :happy:


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

well i didnt lose any more weight last week, but can get my gym belt up another notch so thats a bit of progress, im now up to 12000m a day and 30 mins of weights, 2 days off for rest at week end. 3 weeks till i fly home so im gonna have a big push untill then.

shoulder holding up pretty good too, just cant do military press with a bar still but db are fine.

the arabs and nepalese guys really are learning the ways of the acdc and the pink floyd when i take over the music system with my flash drive lol.

looking forward to finishing of my gym when i get home too, that will please mrs flint im sure, oh hang on love heres the card go shopping for a handbag etc lol ..............


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

shoulders and 12k on the rower today, starting to get a bit tired but looking forward to going home for a month.

think i might even do a quick course of t bullets 2 a day while im home, get some strength back on the weight work. still going to keep the cardio going cas i can actually see what muscles ive been lifting for all this time lol..........


----------

